# Anyone this there is a chance this dog is pregnant?



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2016)

And THIS is why one needs to be wary of information on the internet, wikis and Wikipedia included.
www.wikihow.com/Detect-Pregnancy-in-Your-Female-Dog

Part 4 of 4: Testing for Pregnancy at the Veterinarian's
*Have an abdominal palpation to look for initial signs.* During the abdominal palpation, the vet feels the bitch's tummy for the presence of puppies. The earliest date that this is likely to be successful is at least 21 days after mating. At this early stage the vet is feeling for an enlarged, thickened womb rather than puppies (which are like small blobs of jelly at this point).


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh my......


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 2, 2016)

What's that protrusion hanging down there???


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 2, 2016)

It's a puppy MAKER.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't ya just love "Wiki".... 

Come on Pearce - you HAVE to tell _THE OTHER STORY!  

It is too brilliant NOT to share._


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 2, 2016)

Maybe the author has confused "dog" with "hyena?"


















No, I don't think so, either.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh the teaching lesson?  LOl well I was trying to explain to a class of seniors that while they might get some casual information from Wikipedia or might consult their works cited pages for resources, it is not a credible source in itself for use in a college paper.  As part of it, I created a user account and altered the town's page.  I changed added a picture of my house dog and labeled her the town mascot, changed to town square footage to 1sqft under water, said something like 10% of the town were zombies. The goofs stayed on the page for years before were caught and fixed---my account is of course blocked now.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2016)

Bunnylady said:


> Maybe the author has confused "dog" with "hyena?"
> No, I don't think so, either.



Do female hyena have something that looks like a winky?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2016)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Do female hyena have something that looks like a winky?


OH MY GOSH I just looked that up...holy moly they kind of do!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 2, 2016)

I do not believe an abdominal palpation will find that dog pregnant
I would give it 0 chance


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 2, 2016)

Hmm, seems like it could be impossible.



























Yeah, something would be wrong if that dog was pregnant


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 12, 2016)

puppy maker


----------

